# Retirement livery near Berkshire



## jenni999 (8 July 2014)

I am tentatively thinking of putting my boy into retirement as although he has recovered from injury, he won't be able to do what we both enjoy anymore which is hunting.  He owes me nothing and I owe him everything.    

Can anyone recommend a retirement livery place?.  I would want somewhere where he could live out in a group but be checked regularly and have farrier, worming, shelter as required.  Also somewhere close enough so I could see him fairly regularly.

Anyone got any recommendations?

Berkshire, Oxfordshire, Buckinghamshire, Hampshire, Surrey all OK.  Would consider further afield for the right place.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (16 July 2014)

Oak Tree Meadow  	Welders Lane, Chalfont St Peter
	Owner: Vicky Gregory
Small private yard. Mostly retired horses

pm me i will give you her number. lovely lady


----------

